# The 'otopan' Seven Years At Amsterdam



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

the 'Otopan' a ship stalled for seven years at Amsterdam port ,is expected to arrive at Izmir-Aliaga within three weeks to have its asbestos coverings removed.
the mexican ship was towed from Dutch waters by navel police after it was decleared not seaworthy. informed by Zaman daily about the dispatch of the ship to Turkey,the Turkish new Environment and Foresty Ministry was put on alert.
Deputy Undersecretary Professor Mustafa Ozturk said that according to Turkeys new environment act,the capt. must request permission for the ship to enter Turkey's territorial waters,however so far no application has been made to the Ministry regarding the issue
the ship will not be allowed to enter Turkish waters,as the transportation of toxic substances is forbidden in turkey's waters Ozturk stated
Osman Simsek,owner of the Sinmsekler shipyard where the ship will be dismantled claims they have been granted permission by the Minstry
the ship embarked on its journey to Turkey with the intention of having its first degree toxic asbestos coverings dismantled.
reportedly the Otopan will be used to ship chemicals once it's asbestos has been removed
Osturk said they will not allow the ship to enter Turkish waters because there are no facilities in Turkey capable of disposing asbestos substances.
Sonsek confirmed the dispatch of the ship,and said "the ship will be dismantled at our shipyard" asbestos is a non flammable standard subatance
that exists in all ships.we expect the ship to arrive in Turkey within two weeks
Zaman Daily News


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Dom,

Wednesday she was still in Amsterdam, here seen;
Stern shot courtesy by Chris aka Contact:


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

thanks ruud,i see these articles but i have no way of following them up,same thing happened when i posted about the 'Rotterdam' in poland.The article i got that from had a photo of a ship partly submerged,i was'nt sure if it was the Otopan,i see from your photo she has no anchors but looks in not to bad a shape. dom


----------



## Mark Taxis (Dec 6, 2004)

seems somewhat strange for the police to tow a ship out to sea after declaring it unseaworthy. Of course nobody gave a toss about the poor crew on board this heap of junk!
Mark


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Just saw that she left Amsterdam Port at 14:10 CET for Turkey, how.....?????

Heard as well that the crew started to remove the asbestos.

Will try to catch her on photo[friends] in IJmuiden.

OTAPAN MEXICO 28-07-2006 14:10


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

See photo of Her taken at Ship dock Amsterdam 13.07.06 in gallery. (Thumb)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Thanks to our member Gerrit de Feber aka Gerrit, here his impression on her way up to Turkey:


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Thanks to our member Gerrit de Feber aka Gerrit, here his impression on her way up to Turkey:
2nd serie:


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

intresting photos Rudd,no anchors,no life boats,would the screw be showing at her draught[if she has one] dom


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Dom,
Indeed very strange, here one of the latest performance in Holland, she will be towed to Turkey by Thomas de Gauwdief.
http://www.at5.nl/video_player.asp?newsid=19569


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Latest news on her:
Turkey won't let her in Turkish waters, Dutch Government made "some errors" by telling them that there were only 1000 kg asbestos o/b, now officially is determined that there is about 54.000!!!!![fifty-four thousand]kg's o/b.

State Secretary[VROM] Martin van Geel recognized and stated: 'He should have been more critical' ?????

Note:They[Dutch] were glad to get rit of her, but she will be back!(Cloud)


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Good remark re the propellor Dom.

The speed she is being towed at , one would expect her to be turning at slow
ahead, but not only is the propellor not to be seen , also no wash astern !.

JC


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

Dutch Environment Minister,Peter Van Geel announced that the Netherlands would take back the 'toxic' ship Otapan.
in Lahey,Van Geel said the Otapan would be granted permission to return to the Netherlands,but would not be dismantled there due to the high costs involved


----------



## Ian Harrod (Oct 11, 2005)

According to Lloyds, she is a 1965 built, steam turbine driven, molten sulphur carrier. Certainly given her age, propulsion and cargo, I think 54 tonnes of asbestos could be a conservative estimate.


----------

